# US Best Repairs



## bildough (Jun 24, 2014)

I have not seen any thing about this company on here. Please let me know if anyone has good or bad experience with them. Thanks


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

bildough said:


> I have not seen any thing about this company on here. Please let me know if anyone has good or bad experience with them. Thanks


All good. Most honest business in the industry.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> All good. Most honest business in the industry.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

bildough said:


> I have not seen any thing about this company on here. Please let me know if anyone has good or bad experience with them. Thanks


Everyone has either had a bad experience with them or they are about to.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Today is opposite day. When you hear a word or phrase, such as "Best" "Safe" "Logic" "Preservation" or "Payment", well, please reread the first sentence...


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Today is opposite day. When you hear a word or phrase, such as "Best" "Safe" "Logic" "Preservation" or "Payment", well, please reread the first sentence...


OHHH THIS SHOULD BE FUN:thumbup:.....


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

I still do some local work for these guys, most is altisource, some broker and rehab work also, they have always been good to me, if I did have a problem they correct it and yea the prices are not the greatest ut they pay every week, most jobs are paid 10days out or sooner, and they always send you a stub with the wo # that your being paid for so you can keep track. they are one of the better ones tho.:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

lakeshore67 said:


> I still do some local work for these guys, most is altisource, some broker and rehab work also, they have always been good to me, if I did have a problem they correct it and yea the prices are not the greatest ut they pay every week, most jobs are paid 10days out or sooner, and they always send you a stub with the wo # that your being paid for so you can keep track. they are one of the better ones tho.:thumbsup:


Why would you do Altisource work through US best when you can just do it for Altisource and make 40% more?

I will never understand the concept of working for pennies on the dollar just so you can get those pennies faster? I would rather wait and get more money for my labors.

If you are having good luck with US Best good for you. We worked for them and it was an absolute nightmare. We ended up screwed out of a couple thousand which isn't that bad compared to some of the other companies over the years. The thing is they are doing nothing more than brokering work and taking a percentage.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Why would you do Altisource work through US best when you can just do it for Altisource and make 40% more?
> 
> I will never understand the concept of working for pennies on the dollar just so you can get those pennies faster? I would rather wait and get more money for my labors.
> 
> If you are having good luck with US Best good for you. We worked for them and it was an absolute nightmare. We ended up screwed out of a couple thousand which isn't that bad compared to some of the other companies over the years. The thing is they are doing nothing more than brokering work and taking a percentage.


Doesn't Altisource require state wide coverage to be a vendor with them?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

RichR said:


> Doesn't Altisource require state wide coverage to be a vendor with them?


I really couldn't answer that. I have heard that they do but I know a few companies that do Altisource work and do not offer statewide coverage.

I had always been told statewide was their deal but I'm learning that may not be true.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I really couldn't answer that. I have heard that they do but I know a few companies that do Altisource work and do not offer statewide coverage.
> 
> I had always been told statewide was their deal but I'm learning that may not be true.


It is true in most states as of a few yrs ago, they did keep some smaller fish that where already with them tho... And US Best pricing is too low!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JDRM said:


> It is true in most states as of a few yrs ago, they did keep some smaller fish that where already with them tho... And US Best pricing is too low!


I have had a couple of conversations with Altisource and we never pulled the trigger. They were willing to talk to us about some tough to cover areas.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Why would you do Altisource work through US best when you can just do it for Altisource and make 40% more?
> 
> I will never understand the concept of working for pennies on the dollar just so you can get those pennies faster? I would rather wait and get more money for my labors.
> 
> If you are having good luck with US Best good for you. We worked for them and it was an absolute nightmare. We ended up screwed out of a couple thousand which isn't that bad compared to some of the other companies over the years. The thing is they are doing nothing more than brokering work and taking a percentage.


I cant cover the whole state of Michigan I cover 7 counties and they require you to cover the state, when we first started with them I thought they were retards... but over the last 6mons they got some new acct. reps and they have been a lot better, I can say that they are not producing much work in my area tho, things have slowed drastically, and with the lack of snow in my area its been pretty slow... and with all of the dirt bag regionals out there who don't pay im about ready to close up my shop! go back to janitorial the profession I was in before I started this business, a person can only take so much of being screwed before its enough:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

lakeshore67 said:


> I cant cover the whole state of Michigan I cover 7 counties and they require you to cover the state, when we first started with them I thought they were retards... but over the last 6mons they got some new acct. reps and they have been a lot better, I can say that they are not producing much work in my area tho, things have slowed drastically, and with the lack of snow in my area its been pretty slow... and with all of the dirt bag regionals out there who don't pay im about ready to close up my shop! go back to janitorial the profession I was in before I started this business, a person can only take so much of being screwed before its enough:thumbsup:



We are seeing a reduction in volume and an increase in large work orders. We are going to fewer properties but doing more work at the ones we visit. Today we received a first time final that will be about 50cyds, a 74 cyd trash out, and a 90+ cyd trash out. Of course all 3 hit at once.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We are seeing a reduction in volume and an increase in large work orders. We are going to fewer properties but doing more work at the ones we visit. Today we received a first time final that will be about 50cyds, a 74 cyd trash out, and a 90+ cyd trash out. Of course all 3 hit at once.


we have been out for a lot of bids on properties for us best last 6 wks but they don't pay crap... and we haven't seen any come back as of yet, these were for mold and 120 cy or more trashouts, most of which were pretty bad, one had in excess of 500 tires piled on the property... and piles 6" deep of cat feces, and piles of debris taller than me roof leaking all over, there was even cat crap on the tv stand and my brother in law had been there 1 yr prior and installed cable said it looked that way then... ppl are grouse, I put in a separate bid for the tires, it was a lot as tires are expensive to dispose... my bid for the trash out was 2800, and then I also supplied other bids for repairs that I could see.. along with a note that debris had to be removed as there was no way to properly access all damages to much debris in the way, along with 400+ photos, and then a demo bid for the home as it was so bad for 10,000, but im not sure if I was too high or what... but several of the bids were homes like this and a lot that use to be safeguard properties,lately.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

lakeshore67 said:


> we have been out for a lot of bids on properties for us best last 6 wks but they don't pay crap... and we haven't seen any come back as of yet, these were for mold and 120 cy or more trashouts, most of which were pretty bad, one had in excess of 500 tires piled on the property... and piles 6" deep of cat feces, and piles of debris taller than me roof leaking all over, there was even cat crap on the tv stand and my brother in law had been there 1 yr prior and installed cable said it looked that way then... ppl are grouse, I put in a separate bid for the tires, it was a lot as tires are expensive to dispose... my bid for the trash out was 2800, and then I also supplied other bids for repairs that I could see.. along with a note that debris had to be removed as there was no way to properly access all damages to much debris in the way, along with 400+ photos, and then a demo bid for the home as it was so bad for 10,000, but im not sure if I was too high or what... but several of the bids were homes like this and a lot that use to be safeguard properties,lately.


Those are gnarly properties. I always put those as high as I can bid them and hope we don't hear back!


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

I've had pretty good experiences with US Best. They pay quick and I can negotiate the prices. I just don't get a lot of volume. Not to change the subject but Safe Screw has paid me for outstanding invoices that are over 3 months old. They keep saying the check is in the mail.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

SJPI said:


> I've had pretty good experiences with US Best. They pay quick and I can negotiate the prices. I just don't get a lot of volume. Not to change the subject but Safe Screw has paid me for outstanding invoices that are over 3 months old. They keep saying the check is in the mail.


This is no news sh$#@guard,is the worst.... but I have been getting them thru us best, and sg was doing them before, Well we just sold the rest of the implements from my hubbys tractor, we sold the tractor last month because things were so slow, and we rarely used it, :mellow: but gotta keep my bills paid lol...


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

SJPI said:


> I've had pretty good experiences with US Best. They pay quick and I can negotiate the prices. I just don't get a lot of volume. Not to change the subject but Safe Screw has paid me for outstanding invoices that are over 3 months old. They keep saying the check is in the mail.


They owe me almost 40,000. We stopped excepting work and they fired us.
I've got grass cuts from the spring in my old state not paid and cant afford to travel there to even lien them.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

We talked to US Best a little bit. The were cordial in their emails, just was a little low for us with prices.


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

They are a little low but i just dont go very far out for them, and if i have to travel.. I ask for extra to cover fuel, and i always get it... And my ck is always here every week. Its good filler work, just dont go out more than 40 miles..


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

Got some work from them but not much. Usually they were in a bad situation with code enforcement. I would throw out a crazy number to include a trip charge and they always agreed. But that was/is few and far between.


----------

